# Well... I guess I have another brag!



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay. So this weekend I decided to get our feet wet in agility. I have never competed in agility before.

I entered Layla in UKC agility trials (in Agility I & II) Four run per day (two trials of each class).

Today, Layla got her first U-AGII leg. She NQ'd in her first run because she jumped that stupid swing plank/wiggle board. It looks like a broad jump to those big dogs unfortunately.: In the afternoon, Layla got 2 legs on her U-AGI title. I was sooo proud of her because we have had to work through some major teeter issues and she did it both times!!! That's all I wanted all weekend from this girl. She can really make me smile .

My goal was not to trip or embarrass myself (let me refrase that: not embarrass myself too much. ) I have done neither so I feel accomplished so far.

We had a 2nd place, a 3rd place, and a 4th place. No blue ribbons yet... but we'll see what tomorrow brings!

Sorry for the length of this brag. :wave:


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahoooo way to go!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, Layla! Nice work, especially on that teeter.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone.

Wish us luck today. We may get a title.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Good luck today


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you had a great day and got the title but either way congrats for a great weekend.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats on your weekend! How did today go?? =]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yesterday went pretty good also. Especially since it was both of our first weekend in an agility trial.

Layla and I got our final leg in U-AGI with a 1st place! Then we got a spare leg which is always nice.

I made a stupid mistake in Agility II. I forgot that when you miss a weave in UKC you have to start all the way over instead of going back to the missed weave like you would do in AKC. Oh, well. We learn every time we run.

I got a second leg towards our U-AGII that afternoon.

I got High Scoring Junior Handler both trials yesterday. (My friend took over Saturday lol).

I think the highlight of our weekend was an Agility I run on Sunday when I made about three crosses including a nice little spin move in front of the tunnel. That was fun and I didn't even trip! 

Thanks for all the nice good luck wishes and congrats,
Emily


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Agility is fun! 

I too had a successful UKC weekend, with my lab. I completed my UAGII title, we got our UAGI last Aug. Good luck with your remaining legs. Do you have a lot of UKC trials in your area? We do not. Our next one doesn't look like it is until May. Then we head to the Premier in June. 

I also show AKC.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations! UKC agility seems interesting, I wish there had been more of it in CA.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

You guess you have another brag? You guess? 

That's fantastic news! Congrats! It sounds like the both of you had a great weekend and you should be very proud of yourself and Layla. WTG! 

BJ & the girls

btw, I completely understand you making a mistake with the different rules. I, myself, have had to be aware with CARO Rally and CKC Rally. I've never competed in either (yet.... hopefully GRCC National 2009) but have trained for both. Its a lot to try and keep straight when you've been exposed to both.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Agility is fun!
> 
> I too had a successful UKC weekend, with my lab. I completed my UAGII title, we got our UAGI last Aug. Good luck with your remaining legs. Do you have a lot of UKC trials in your area? We do not. Our next one doesn't look like it is until May. Then we head to the Premier in June.
> 
> I also show AKC.


The next one in my area is in Feb but I didn't get my entries in in time.

I'll have to wait until July and August. I want to get that last U-AGII leg so we can start working on U-ACH points.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kohanagold said:


> You guess you have another brag? You guess?
> 
> That's fantastic news! Congrats! It sounds like the both of you had a great weekend and you should be very proud of yourself and Layla. WTG!
> 
> ...


It's just that I had just posted a brag for obedience. We've already started out this year with a bang. 

And I totally agree, showing in two different venues is alot of work. I want to go to a UKC conformation/junior show but don't really know the rules....


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------

